
Ask HN: How do we discourage extreme aptitude tests in the hiring process? - josephmx
Throughout my entire development career I&#x27;ve dealt with increasingly extreme aptitude tests that other industries simply don&#x27;t have. For a recent senior role I was told to either fill out a 3 hour exam or write a 500 word essay convincing them that I know JS.<p>Is there anything candidates can do to discourage this kind of practice?
======
thedevindevops
Do not participate or require compensation for your time concomitant with your
expected salary.

